# Baking soda + water (drink!) for UTI? Tell me it works!



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I researched this like mad tonight and a lot of sites say that 1 tsp of baking soda + 1 liter of water every 1-2 hours can help keep a UTI at bay.

PLEASE tell me this works. Anyone have personal experience? I am doing anything I can to avoid going into the dr. I am prone to UTI's when we TTC, no matter how well I keep myself clean before and after DTD (and I do wipe front to back, don't hold it when I have to go, etc.). I drink PLENTY of water daily, but I am upping it a bit.

I've read mixed reviews over the years about cranberry juice but I am doing that as well.

So, after rambling.. anyone do the baking soda/water DRINK and have good results?


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Answered my own question! Yay.

I read on another site that it should minimize pain if not take it away within three hours of first drink. It's been two hours and the pain is gone (even went pee and yep, did so without wincing!). But I think I have to keep this "cocktail" up for awhile. Oh well!


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
I researched this like mad tonight and a lot of sites say that 1 tsp of baking soda + 1 liter of water every 1-2 hours can help keep a UTI at bay.

PLEASE tell me this works. Anyone have personal experience? I am doing anything I can to avoid going into the dr. I am prone to UTI's when we TTC, no matter how well I keep myself clean before and after DTD (and I do wipe front to back, don't hold it when I have to go, etc.). I drink PLENTY of water daily, but I am upping it a bit.

I've read mixed reviews over the years about cranberry juice but I am doing that as well.

So, after rambling.. anyone do the baking soda/water DRINK and have good results?

ok i had very bad uti's as a child, i constantly drank water + baking soda - it tastes awful but for me it kept the edge off, now i drink cranberry juice and that really is the best for me i think it depends on how/which your body prefers and reacys - i do cranberry juice every day







oh and i take red tea - rooibos (south african tea) it takes toxins out of your body - anyway it seems to help as well.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

nak

i use d-mannose pills. work great for me--would write more if i had both hands. google it!


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
I researched this like mad tonight and a lot of sites say that 1 tsp of baking soda + 1 liter of water every 1-2 hours can help keep a UTI at bay.

PLEASE tell me this works. Anyone have personal experience? I am doing anything I can to avoid going into the dr. I am prone to UTI's when we TTC, no matter how well I keep myself clean before and after DTD (and I do wipe front to back, don't hold it when I have to go, etc.). I drink PLENTY of water daily, but I am upping it a bit.

I've read mixed reviews over the years about cranberry juice but I am doing that as well.

So, after rambling.. anyone do the baking soda/water DRINK and have good results?

I would just get some 100% cranberry juice, not the coctail kind the pure cranberry juice, and use that. Also AZO pills work when i have a really really bad UTI. Oh and cut out sugar. Just water, and that horrible cranberry stuff.

The best tip i have ever gotten was from my MW and she said to be sure to urinate after DTD, that way you empty out all of those bacterias in your bladder.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I urinate after DTD but I do lay there for a little bit anyway as it makes me feel better about our chances, lol.

I only drink 100% juice, never the cocktail kind. I've been downing that since yesterday along with the a couple of the baking soda drinks. The pain is still gone and I am urinating as soon as I feel the urge, even when it seems to be a mere 1/8 ounce that comes out, lol.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

well you have to be careful with the cranberry, because it will say 100% juice, but its only like 5% cranberry juice, the rest is usually apple and grape juice. If it tastes really really really bitter and just darn right awful, then you have the right kind, if not, is a juice cocktail. You can just look on the back in the ingredients.

Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Be careful with the baking soda, it can change the ph of your urine and actually cause more trouble if you take too much too fast.

I have also found that d-mannose works well.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

I remembered this thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...143&highlight=

Hope you're feeling better (((hugs))).


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyblackdot* 
well you have to be careful with the cranberry, because it will say 100% juice, but its only like 5% cranberry juice, the rest is usually apple and grape juice. If it tastes really really really bitter and just darn right awful, then you have the right kind, if not, is a juice cocktail. You can just look on the back in the ingredients.

Glad to hear you are feeling better!

No, I only drink 100% juice. I am the type that will go to multiple stores to get our grocery items, that will spend longer than most people think is needed when shopping because I inspect ingredients and such.







Not only that but cranberry juice is something I buy almost weekly as I enjoy it (and my kids dislike the bitter taste, so they won't touch it!).

Thank you! I am feeling better this evening. I was just wondering if anyone had specifically tried this option for a UTI. I searched like mad on MDC and online in general and didn't find much in the way of personal accounts when it came to trying this option - hence my posting here.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Probiotics help to prevent UTI.

I'd be cautious about messing with your systemic ph with baking soda. An altered ph balance can create imbalance in the stomach acid, the gut acid and the microbial balance.

Pat


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

DD had recurrant UTIs as a toddler. Drink 100% *cranberry* juice as often as you can handle (the real stuff is quite bitter - you can mix a little sweetner in). Also make sure you're taking a good probiotic.


----------

